# How I got Chloe



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Last summer, over the 4th of July weekend, my sister came to our house with her new 3 lb , 4 year old Yorkie rescue. I call her a rescue - she doesn't. ANYWAY, my daughter's 17th birthday was coming up and she said she wanted a little lap dog.

A little step back in time here - we had a black lab mix dog. A WILD thing. We had him since he was a puppy and he was just a holy terror. He had his sweet moments, but he also did not like my daughter, and bit both her and I several times. Since it was her dog, he slept in her room on the floor, chained up because he would otherwise wander around and chew stuff up. One night she leaned over and said "Sammy, it's time for bed" and she grabbed his chain to chain him up. He ATTACKED her, he took a chunk out of one are and latched on to her hand. I heard it, ran across the room, smacked him to get him to drop her hand, and then drug him out to his kennel. If I had a gun I would have shot him. That was about the 5th time he had attacked her and each time it was worse. My husband believed it was my daughters fault and would not let us get rid of the dog, but this was the LAST straw for me. I called and talked to 2 vets, 2 vet techs and 1 dog trainer. They all said the same thing: GET RID OF HIM, he was too dangerous to have around my daughter. My husband was out of the country at the time so I waited for him to get back and broke him the news. He of course was devistated because he said Sam was the only one in the house that loved him. ANYWAY, we had Sam put to sleep and I vowed to never have another dog.

OK, back to last summer. I began to research small breeds and decided I wanted to go with a Maltese. I loved their appearance, everything I was reading about their personalities, trainability, and the fact that they don't shed. I was sold, so I started the search. Whem I found out the price of a puppy, I was shocked so I was checking everywhere. Unfortunitly, I had NO IDEA what a puppy mill was and that's where I was checking. I decided since my sister had so much luck taking in retired breeding dogs that might be the way for us to go. "less work" is what I was thinking......HA!! Anyway I was in contact with Sonshine Acres (because I live in Nebraska, I wanted somewhere that I could drive and pick up the dog) also Dringman Kennels here in Nebraska. Between the 2 places I had 4 retired gals to choose from. I was going to drive to each place, check out the operation and the dogs. After talking to my sister, the place where she got her dogs from (in Iowa) also had Maltese (she use to work at this kennel - and sees nothing wrong with it...) So I decided to go and check them out first. They had 2 retired gals, May Alice - who was 7 and in heat at the time, and Judy (whom we renamed Chloe). We spent time with both dogs and decided that Chloe would be our best fit. Although I really wanted to take BOTH dogs. They showed us around the kennels. I was very impressed. They were clean as clean could be - air conditioned (it was hot, hot, hot outside, but the kenels were wonderfully cool!) They took us in the nursery where they had baby Maltese, chihauhau's & Yorkies. I just could not get over how wonderfully kept this place was - but Lots and lots and lots of dogs. Then we stopped out at their brokerage. FULL of puppies. Tons & tons of puppies that come from other kennels. Again, super, duper clean and well maintained. I was SO impressed.

Then I get on the maltese sites and start learning about puppy mills. Even though this place was clean, and well kept, obviously they do not breed for the betterment of the breed. It was strictly for profit. Although if you are going to be a commercial breeder - I'm so glad they are at least clean, well fed, and medically healthy......

The problems we have had with Chloe is - NO SOCIALIZATION, potty trianing, and she is scared to death of men. The poor baby was not use to human contact. She is terrified of my husband - and all men in general. AND she may never be potty trained. She's doing much better but may never be 100%

I have never asked my sister what Chloe's fate would have been had we not taken her (they gave her to us for free....she came with very dirty teeth and a bad ear infection) I fear it might have been the end of her life. That's probably what happened to May Alice and I really wish we would have taken her too....

I personnally thing there is a difference between commercial breeders & puppy mills. This place was a commercial breeder in my book BUT, the problem I have is that the breeding dogs are not pets, they are stock. That makes me sad. They are such loving little babies and they all deserve to be in loving homes - not in a pen to crank out babies. The only good thing about the place I got her is that they do limit the number of times they breed a dog to 3 or 4 times. But still, little Chloe is not STOCK, she is a family member. 

So there it is - the story of my little rescue. I don't regret for a moment taking her in. I might go with a puppy next time, but I'll be super choosey about where I get it from...and it'll have to be when I have more time to devote to training a puppy. For now, my little Chloe (who basically is mine - she just became more attached to me than my daughter) brings me so much love and joy! I can't imagine life without her!!!!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

What a lucky little girl Chloe is! I can't believe some people are so heartless... I could never put innocent animals through something like that and just watch them slowly die. It's so sad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a story! How lucky for Chloe that you were there for her. You're right, don't want to think about what would have happened to her had you not stepped in and adopted her. I think you're both lucky. She got a forever home and you got a beautiful furbaby.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwww great story kisses from chico and buddy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your story of Chloe. You have written so well about some of the problems puppy mill dogs can come with due to their lack of socialization and human contact in those so-important early weeks. 

These little dogs blossom with love, though. The fact that you understand why she behaves the way she does is so important. I think you may be very surprised how much progress she can make with your love and patience.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great story!








She is blessed to have you as her mommy.








Sorry about the lab...my sister had a similar incident recently. It is never easy.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi May, what a story..thank you for sharing it with us...I felt so bad about your daughter's arm..How horrifying that must have been for your family..My maltese was a rescue dog. we got him from a local shelter and they told us he was rescued from a pet store..I'm not really sure what that meant but they wouldn't give us more info and my girls fell in love with his sweet face..But he came with so many problems..with just the four of us he's fine..doesn't bark much and is gentle and loving.However when I take him out he jumps and barks at everyone..Everyone is scared ofthis tiny little dog.. We'll probably take him for training when he reaches One year. I guess i'm hoping that some of his behavior comes from being a puppy..I'm so glad you found Cloey.All dogs deserve soemone who loves them.











> Last summer, over the 4th of July weekend, my sister came to our house with her new 3 lb , 4 year old Yorkie rescue. I call her a rescue - she doesn't. ANYWAY, my daughter's 17th birthday was coming up and she said she wanted a little lap dog.
> 
> A little step back in time here - we had a black lab mix dog. A WILD thing. We had him since he was a puppy and he was just a holy terror. He had his sweet moments, but he also did not like my daughter, and bit both her and I several times. Since it was her dog, he slept in her room on the floor, chained up because he would otherwise wander around and chew stuff up. One night she leaned over and said "Sammy, it's time for bed" and she grabbed his chain to chain him up. He ATTACKED her, he took a chunk out of one are and latched on to her hand. I heard it, ran across the room, smacked him to get him to drop her hand, and then drug him out to his kennel. If I had a gun I would have shot him. That was about the 5th time he had attacked her and each time it was worse. My husband believed it was my daughters fault and would not let us get rid of the dog, but this was the LAST straw for me. I called and talked to 2 vets, 2 vet techs and 1 dog trainer. They all said the same thing: GET RID OF HIM, he was too dangerous to have around my daughter. My husband was out of the country at the time so I waited for him to get back and broke him the news. He of course was devistated because he said Sam was the only one in the house that loved him. ANYWAY, we had Sam put to sleep and I vowed to never have another dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Then I get on the maltese sites and start learning about puppy mills. Even though this place was clean, and well kept, obviously they do not breed for the betterment of the breed. It was strictly for profit. Although if you are going to be a commercial breeder - I'm so glad they are at least clean, well fed, and medically healthy......
> 
> The problems we have had with Chloe is - NO SOCIALIZATION, potty trianing, and she is scared to death of men. The poor baby was not use to human contact. She is terrified of my husband - and all men in general. AND she may never be potty trained. She's doing much better but may never be 100%
> 
> ...


"NO SOCIALIZATION, potty trianing, and she is scared to death of men" <-- I can say the VERY same thing about our Sir Micro... however he did not come from a puppymill, he came from a Show Breeder. She kept Sir Micro in a crate all the time with two other Maltese that were larger then him. The only time he was out of the crate was for grooming, at the hands of an unkind MALE. So poor Micro never had socialization, learned to fear males and never learned good potty habits or how to eat out of a bowl. He was always forced to take the food the other two Malts didn't eat, poor lil thing. 

We got him at 8 months old only because this Breeder finally decided to part with him, due to his slightly incorrect bite. Now he is two and I can tell you he is a changed doggie. He potties on the puppy pad, he will eat out of a bowl about 80% of the time and he NOW just recently enjoys being with my husband. HUGE turn around for such a neglected little doggie. It takes LOVE, love and more LOVE... and the understanding that Micro will always have some "issues" he can't change.

We wish you well with Chloe, and she is thankful also, we are sure!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you all for your nice replies. I work with Chloe every day and love her - short comings and all!!! She is truly a blessing to me!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, I missed this post. It was nice hearing about how you got Chloe and where she came from. Sounds like such a happy ending


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm just now going through reading all the post that I have missed. It is so nice to know that you know have this little one and she is loved so much.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your story with us. It is unfortuante that some people see dogs as livestock, not family members. 
I get emails from people asking about retired dogs. What they don't understand is that here these dogs may not have pups anymore, but retirement means a full time job of holding down the sofa. They mean a lot more to me than whether they ever have a pup or not.


----------

